# Marion Jones Joins WNBA



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I don't know what I was thinking, but I first posted in the "Everything But Basketball" forum. Duh ..



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gool Luck to her ... I'm sure she will draw a lot of attention from the media ...

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/11/sports/basketball/11jones.html?ref=basketball


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Can she dunk?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Uh oh...so they're down to publicity stunts now? I guess Nicki Minaj is gonna get a 10-day this season.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That would be ****ing sweet.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Theres a womans basketball league? No way!


----------

